# [PHP+MySQL] Suchfunktion



## sHoCkErDeLuXe (28. November 2004)

```
<form action=main.php method=post>
	<br>Alle Spieler einer Allianz suchen</br>	
	<br>Suche:<input type=text name=suche size=15 class=input bgcolor=#ffffff>
    <select name="Typ">
	<option></option>
    <option>Allianz</option>
    <option>Spieler</option>
    </select>

    </br>
	<br><input type=submit name=submit value=Suchen class=button></br>
</form>

<?php 
require("connect.inc.php");
if (isset($_POST['suche']) || isset($_POST['Typ']['']))
{
 echo ;
   
}
else
{
if(isset($_POST['suche']) || isset($_POST['Typ']['Spieler']))
     {
	  $result = @mysql_query("SELECT * FROM liste WHERE Nick = '".$_POST['suche']."'");
	  		if (mysql_num_rows($result) == 0)
				{
					echo "Keine Datens&auml;tze gefunden!";
	  			}
	  		else
	  			{
	    			print_result_table($result);
	 			}
	  
	 }
	 	else 
	 		{
	  			if(isset($_POST['suche']) || isset($_POST['Typ']['Allianz']))
					{
					 $result = @mysql_query("SELECT * FROM liste WHERE Allianz = '".$_POST['suche']."'");
							if (mysql_num_rows($result) == 0)
								{
										echo "Keine Datens&auml;tze gefunden!";
	  							}
	  						else
	  							{
	    								print_result_table($result);
	 							}
	}
}
}
	
	


?>
```

Die Tabelle ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

```
CREATE TABLE `liste` (
  `ID` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `Allianz` varchar(15) default NULL,
  `Nick` text NOT NULL,
  `Koords` text,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`ID`)
) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=44 ;
```

Das Problem bei der ganzen geschichte ist jedoch, dass Die ganze suchfunktion nicht funktioniert. Woran liegt das?

MFG


----------



## xloouch (29. November 2004)

ähm. kleine frage, machst du irgendwo nen mysql_fetch_array

dann kannst du das ganze via print_r() ausgeben lassen und sehen, ob was drin ist.

für das development würde ich auch empfehlen hinter dem mysql_query() noch das anzufügen "or die("Fehler in Query: ".mysql_error());

also als beispiel:

$result=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM liste") or die ("Fehler in Liste-Query: ".mysql_error());


----------

